# Monark Super Deluxe or Firestone



## TheFizzer (Oct 16, 2020)

Looking to buy original paint Monark super deluxe or Firestone Super Cruiser boys bike.  Show me what you got and price.


----------



## 75 Bronco (Oct 16, 2020)

Hey i just picked up a Firestone Super Cruiser. I dont know much at all about this bike.  Don’t know the year but is has a springer front end so guessing 1953 or newer.  It is a purple color called Chromatic Fuchsia, (fairly rare from wha i hear) The bike was painted blue over the purple.  The previous owner removed some of the paint Leaving it purple patina looking, pretty cool.  Here is the serial number part that i can read.  Looks like two sets of numbers.  9A103   2411 15.  there is a number i cant read between the 1 and 1 in the second set of numbers.  Let me know if you are interested, will probably post today for $650.  I know you are a monark guy..would love to hear your thoughts


----------



## Skooter (Oct 21, 2020)

TheFizzer said:


> Looking to buy original paint Monark super deluxe or Firestone Super Cruiser boys bike.  Show me what you got and price.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 27, 2020)

@Skooter why are you showing 2 different head badges on 2 different springers? The 1st bike has a schwinn springer & the correct firestone super cruiser badge BUT then you post the correct Monark springer this bike would have had & a different head badge?


----------



## Skooter (Oct 27, 2020)

The Picture of the Firestone bike with like schwinn springer is not my bike..
The twin Monark springer picture is my bike original correct head badge i have for sale


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 27, 2020)

Skooter said:


> The Picture of the Firestone bike with like schwinn springer is not my bike..
> The twin Monark springer picture is my bike original correct head badge i have for sale



Ok. If you're serious on selling that bike to someone maybe you should post pics of the 1 you own. Not trying to be a dick but lately with scammers man it's hard to trust new guys with exactly what you may be looking for. If you have pm'd or dm'd Op the pics of the bike then My Bad & My Apologies. Hopefully you understand


----------



## Skooter (Oct 27, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Ok. If you're serious on selling that bike to someone maybe you should post pics of the 1 you own. Not trying to be a dick but lately with scammers man it's hard to trust new guys with exactly what you may be looking for. If you have pm'd or dm'd Op the pics of the bike then My Bad & My Apologies. Hopefully you understand



no worries fuzzy was looking for a firestone bike so yes i pm'd him some pics ...i may put it up here 4sale


----------



## Roger honeycutt (Nov 18, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> @Skooter why are you showing 2 different head badges on 2 different springers? The 1st bike has a schwinn springer & the correct firestone super cruiser badge BUT then you post the correct Monark springer this bike would have had & a different head badge?



The fist is correct in rare color they changed the fork to schwin style in 1953 and firestone bikes had small headbadge


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 18, 2020)

Roger honeycutt said:


> The fist is correct in rare color they changed the fork to schwin style in 1953 and firestone bikes had small headbadge



Ohhh. I always thought those Monarks & Super Deep fender type used the Monark style springer fork, had the taller style Super Cruiser badges, train light front fender +- rocket emblem? & tombstone rear fender. I wouldn't have thought they would have used Schwinn anything that early. Still 1 of my dream bikes but I'll probably never own an original sadly.


----------



## Roger honeycutt (Nov 29, 2020)

They look like s 
chwinn but realy diffrent in ways


----------

